

Are bitcoins ethical? - vonnie
http://slashdot.org/submission/2770351/are-bitcoins-ethical

======
atom-morgan
"...currency whose value is determined by cryptographic algorithms"

Not at all. The value is determined by the people who are using/trading
bitcoin in addition to its scarcity. Which leads to...

"Anyone can create a Bitcoin..."

Anyone can _mine_ a bitcoin, but its supply is capped. Perhaps this is just a
bad use of the word create but I feel it's necessary to clarify that they
can't be infinitely created since this is such a common misunderstanding. For
now, until the cap of bitcoins is reached, they can only be _mined_ by anyone.

------
iterion1
I think the writer presumes that BitCoin can't be audited. Which, I think, is
a very false presumption. It isn't currently, and it should be. The best
outcome for BitCoin is that it becomes second legal tender (with all the
auditing and rules that go with it). This will increase competition with other
currencies (and their systems) which is a good thing, IMO.

------
felipelalli
Why not?

